# considering going F-1 procharger



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

currently running a p1sc making around 600 whp considering going to a F-1 procharger, motor is all built forged and stroked with 8.5 compression super safe. Just wondering what i need to do as far as drivetrain goes, can 6 speed handle that kind of power, thanks for the input. 

Also currently only making 7 psi on my p1sc, procharger says that because my motor is stroked and im running ls6 heads the engine flows better and the car wont make 10 psi even tho im running a 3.4 inch upgraded pulley does this sound right to anyone?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Your on borrowed time at 600RWHP with stock driveline. Trans upgrade, driveshaft, rear gear, suspension all need to be evaluated with an F1, they make about 800RWHP.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

SWGOAT said:


> Your on borrowed time at 600RWHP with stock driveline. Trans upgrade, driveshaft, rear gear, suspension all need to be evaluated with an F1, they make about 800RWHP.



yeah thats what im afraid of, already pushing the limits of the drivetrain, so can the 6 speed be upgraded to work with that much power or do i need to go with a built automatic?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Tick Performance has a stage 2 and stage 3 build service for Tremec T56 trans that can handle that range of RWHP. They have a paint service too for trans housing.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

SWGOAT said:


> Tick Performance has a stage 2 and stage 3 build service for Tremec T56 trans that can handle that range of RWHP. They have a paint service too for trans housing.


ok thanks ill look into that for getting the tranny taken care of. If i decided to go with a d-1 just for the time being what kind of power gain can i expect out of it? around 100 whp...ish


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

If that, just put 100 shot for 450$, be perfectly safe with the right tune. I just finished mine up not to long ago. Went with an lq9 for strength, studded the mains, heads, arp bolts everywhere. Callie's 3.825" stroke (the 4" pulls the piston out and u get a weak crown) 6.125" rods with cust age 625 arp bolts (l-19 u should be fine I had em laying around) and diamond pistons with total seal gapless rings. Coated cam bearings and high end rod and main bearings, I would go with the LSA heads instead of the ls3, thicker deck and set up for boost. The comp 232-251 with 624 lift cam works great! Super Vic ls3 with a dominator throttle body and a Steve Morris hat if u can fit it, or a Holley mid rise with a 102mm tb 1 7/8 headers stepped to 2" if they can fit. You'll be good with 9-9.7, run a 5 gallon cell with race gas or e-85. Big air to air, and u should make 1,100-1,200 all day with the f1r. That's what I need to get groceries anyways.


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

Nevermind, u said ur bottom end was forged my bad, bigger cam!!


----------

